# Grilled lamb chops



## cooker613 (Jul 10, 2020)

Just a lazy afternoon


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2020)

They look good


----------



## gary s (Jul 10, 2020)

Tasty Looking I haven't had any in a long Time

Gary


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice job. Looks tasty


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 10, 2020)

They look delicious!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 10, 2020)

Shari Lewis would be upset you cooking her buddy.  But it looks good to me!


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks like you had a tasty meal! We like lamb around here!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 10, 2020)

Those are cooked to perfection!! Very nice job.


----------



## xray (Jul 10, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2020)

Love me some Lamb, and yours looks good.

Such an overlooked meat for something so tasty.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow those chops look tasty!


----------

